# meet and greet



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

To everyone going have a safe and fun weekend take lots of photos :rockn::rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You forgot to add at the end. Let Her Eat!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ill be posting pics daily.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's going to be some fun for sure. Thanks.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You guys have a fun safe weekend. Wish i could be there. Phree keep us posted on the pics and anyone else that can manage to take some.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wish I could make it too, Ya'll have fun!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

We don't have to tell you to have fun...we know you will.
Be safe...and wear those helmets!

Looking forward to the pictures & videos


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wear whut?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

.....um.....except you of course.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! i'm going to go ahead and start a bet with the people here on the forum.
let's guess the number of helmets that will be seen this weekend.

My vote: 3


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I wouldn't have a clue about how many people will be wearing helmets. Even at Nats where you really NEED a helmet because of all the fools, other than the competitions I don't think I saw three.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I say -2


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I say 1


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

im sayin six


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Im betting the kids might wear em. Im saying 5.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea i can understand the kids, and adults i geusse, but for me it just gets in the way of drinking a cold one while cruising


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

How bout protect yourselves and wear a jock. Phish is on the jockey hunt.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Who was it that said the "beer to mouth transfer". Yea the helmets definately get in the way of that.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

i think it was polaris425


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wasnt me I dont drink and ride. Actually dont drink at all anymore... but.. even when I did I never drank & rode.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

How many people are you expecting to be there? I'm going to be optomistic and say 7, not including kids.

Humour me and take at least one picture of the group of you....all wearing helmets. If you don't own one (tsk, tsk) make one from tin foil, a cardboard box or something.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

30ish Im guessing.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't drink and ride when I have my kids. Got to set a good example. Plus I usually don't break anything when the kids ride with me and I don't drink.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

...break anything on you or your quad?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> How many people are you expecting to be there? I'm going to be optomistic and say 7, not including kids.
> 
> Humour me and take at least one picture of the group of you....all wearing helmets. If you don't own one (tsk, tsk) make one from tin foil, a cardboard box or something.


hah i think you would see a lot of 12 pack helmets.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The bike, lol. I've never bronken a bone and sweet baby Jesus knows I've tried.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> hah i think you would see a lot of 12 pack helmets.


Why am I picturing Monty Python when you say that?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We are headed out!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

We're enroute. Got thru demopolis few mins ago


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We're hittin meridian. Won't be long now.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Helmets are not even required there. Mine is still filthy from the last mud race  Prob wont even take it with me


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

See all of you soon.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

My kid with have one on. I'll bring mine but doubt it sees daylight.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I am bringing mine ,but my son will be wearing it (save the boy!!!) 

My old melon has seen a lick or two his hasnt so far.....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Ready to Eat!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

We are in Forest at the hotel. Be at the park first thing in the morning.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

All right guys, it's 5:33PM in Calgary and I don't see any pictures....not very nice.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Big D said:


> All right guys, it's 5:33PM in Calgary and I don't see any pictures....not very nice.


Xs 2 wake up and post some pics its Sunday 9:45.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

there are a few in the pic and vids section


----------

